# Wasserkühlung für Zotac gtx 780 ti referenzdesign?



## Gaming4Life (11. Januar 2014)

*Wasserkühlung für Zotac gtx 780 ti referenzdesign?*

(siehe Titel)


----------



## Combi (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Zotac gtx 780 ti referenzdesign?*

was soll das für ein thread sein???!
also wenn du so hilfe oder antworten suchst,
hör auf zu schreiben.
und ausserdem,wie man auf google kommt weist du?!
tip...fängt mit www. an....

ist die zotac gtx 780 ti kein referenzdesign?


----------



## Bulldo (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Zotac gtx 780 ti referenzdesign?*

EK, AC oder HK..... gibt für die Karte von allen Herstellern passende.


----------

